

PhoneGap: Open Source Tool for Building 'Native' Mobile Apps (iPhone, Android) with Javascript - chaostheory
http://phonegap.com

======
mc
Funny timing.

It appears that Apple is rejecting iPhone apps built with PhoneGap.

[http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap/browse_thread/thread/3ab8cc64b5d6ea35)

~~~
smallpaul
If you follow the thread to the end, you'll see that the guy renamed some
variables, resubmitted and got accepted.

PhoneGap is open source. There is no "signature" that they can use to know
that you incorporated code from it. They would have to disavow their own APIs
in order to stop people from using it.

------
fatbat
Wow, awesome! I hope PhoneGap continues expanding the SDK!

Sucks that Apple is so uptight about this though. Reminds me of the clueless
FaceBook staff that rejected most of my ad buys but then a week later I see an
influx of ads that are similar if not worse (irrelevant/shady)!

To quote Kotaku, "...the phone itself might be developer friendly, but Apple
is not". ( [http://kotaku.com/5181471/apple-putting-the-squeeze-on-
iphon...](http://kotaku.com/5181471/apple-putting-the-squeeze-on-iphone-
developers) )

------
eob
Are they just wrapping web apps inside a WebKit window with a special
javascript library?

It'd be interesting to see a bake-off between the OtherLanguage->iPhoneApp
frameworks. The one by 380 North looks particularly interesting, though I'm
not quite sure why you'd ditch Objective-C for a language that looks almost
exactly like it (until they build in converters for other platforms..)

~~~
davidw
> Are they just wrapping web apps inside a WebKit window with a special
> javascript library?

I'd be curious to hear what they're doing too.

It's doubtful you'll see Hecl for the iphone, as I'm not interested in
platforms that are that restricted, don't allow interpreters, and in any case,
it's based on Java. It does, however, run on all the zillions of J2ME phones
that are out there, even if they're not the 'latest and greatest' thing.

------
tlrobinson
Be careful...
[http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap/browse_thread/thread/3ab8cc64b5d6ea35)

------
SingAlong
Has anyone tried Android apps with PhoneGap? How does it fare?

~~~
AndreCharland
there are a number of Android apps built with PhoneGap. Admittedly the Android
code is not as polished as the iPhone project at this point. But we're working
on it!

